# هواة البحث عن دفائن الذهب والأثار



## alsaneyousef (10 يوليو 2009)

الذهب الطبيعي متوفر داخل طبقات الأرض وعلى شكل عروق، تمتد إلى مسافات ولكن ما يبحث عنه (هواة البحث عن الذهب) هو ذهب لحضارات قديمة او للعثمانيين أضافة للأثار من أصنام وتماثيل وفخار وقطع نقدية لحضارات قديمة مثل الأنباط والرومان والممالك الآخرى والقانون في الوطن العربي يمنع ذلك حفاظا على الأثار والممتلكات 
والدفائن بكل انواعها قد تكون موجودة ولكن ليست بالسهل كما يتصورها البعض 0000
فالذين يبحثون بشتى الوسائل عن طرق كسب المال السريع من خلال البحث عن الذهب يقومون بشراء أجهزة البحث عن الذهب عن بُعد أو يستخدمون طرق الشعوذة أو الخرائط العثمانية المزورة والباحثين عن الذهب يحطمون في حفرهم الآثار التي لايعلمون أنها أهم من الذهب وذلك من أجل مصلحتهم الخاصة ومحاولة الربح السريع وقد تتحطم دون أي اهتمام 








يقول الباحثون عن الذهب في السعودية والأردن وسوريا وغيرها من الدول أننا نبحث عن الذهب العثماني على طول خط سكة الحديد وفي القلاع والقبورالتي تضم ثروات ،فعند خروج الاتراك من السعودية مرورا بالاردن وسوريا دفنوا الذهب ووضعوا علامات عليه أملا بالعودة أونبحث عن تماثيل في الأماكن الأثرية للحضارات السابقة و هناك رموز و إشارات دالة على الدفين و هذه الكنوز لحضارات غابرة و من بين هذه الرموز الأفعى والتمساح والقرد والجمل والعقرب والصلبان و تكون هذه الكنوز مرصودة أغلبها

الباحثين عن الذهب والتماثيل يقولون بأنها موجودة في صناديق وجرات والدفائن مرصودة أي أن الجن يحرسونها 0وأغلبهم منذ سنوات طويلة يبحث ولم يحالفه الحظ 
وقد تعرضت بعض القبور للنبش بسبب هواة البحث عن الذهب وتركت الجثة على حالها ، باعتبارها ليست ذهبا وتعرضت بعض الأماكن الأثرية للتحطيم والحفريات في بعض مناطق المملكة وخاصة منطقة العلا وتيماء والحجر والجوف والمدينة وخيبر وتبوك وغيرها وكذلك في الأردن وسوريا ومصر وبلاد المغرب والعراق واليمن وغيرها






قد يكون السبب وراء ذلك الاوضاع الاقتصادية الحالية التي تدفع الشباب للبحث عن المال السريع وكذلك الفراغ وحب المغامرات لأن القانون يجرم هذا العمل وهناك سبب آخر وهو أن هناك فئة سبقتهم ووجدت صناديق ذهب أو تماثيل وباعوها وربحوا منها فيكون دافع للبحث عن الذهب لكن المصيبة أن البحث عن الذهب أصبح هواية كبار بعض رجال الدول 00
​مواقف لهواة البحث عن الذهب
:
-يقول واحد منهم: بحثت عن الذهب وعندي جهاز طبقي تصويري المهم عثرنا على عدد 6 صناديق تركية وللأسف كانت كلها فشق سلاح

- احدى المرات فحصنا في موقع بشمال الاردن وقال المهندس أنه يوجد بئر بعد حفر مترين ويوجد به جرة فقمنا بالحفر وفعلا بعد مترين وصلنا الى البئر وصرنا ننشل التراب الطمم ووصلنا الى الجرة وإذا هي سيف ودرع وخنجر حول بعضهما بشكل جرة 

- يقول آخر: على كثر ماسمعت بالذهب بس ماشفته ولا مرة ولكن أنا أخيرا قمت بشراء كتب من جلد البردي ومخطوطات عبريه وتمثال من النحاس يعود إلى الحضاره الرومانيه واشتريته بعد هذا التعب 


الشركات التي تروج للأجهزة
: 






-شركة ميشونك لتجارة العامة :
جهاز البحث عن الذهب اصغر جهاز في العالم بحجم الموبايل 000

-مؤسسة القلعة البيضاء-دبي :
اصغر واقوى جهاز في العالم لايتأثر في الصخور البازلتيه والأرض الجبلية والرمليه والمالحة والارض الرطبة الجهاز خاص لكشف الذهب الأثري القديم 00

-جهاز المحارب :
الجهاز بنظام البحث الجيولوجي المطور الخاص بمجموعة مصانعنا العالمية بحيث يرسل ويستقبل الجهاز الإشارات ذات الموجات اللاسلكية بنظام الإلكترومغناطيسي، ويعتمد الجهاز أيضا على قوة الإشعاع التي يرسلها في الهواء والتربة بحيث تحصر أماكن الذهب والفضة ويحدد أماكنها بدقة. 

-جهاز المجرة 6000 :
يعتبر هذا الجهاز من أقوى أجهزة البحث عن المعادن والكنوز و يتمكن الجهاز من البحث عن معدن معين وذلك بتمييز كل المعادن المتبقية من حوله وبفضل إمكانية التمييز هذه، يستطيع جهاز المجرة 6000 شم وإصطياد أماكن وجود ( الذهب ، الفضة ، البرونز ، النحاس ، الألماس ، الكنوز ، المعادن الثمينة والدفائن النفيسة ) بعمق يصل إلي 30 متر ومدى امامي 2 كيلو متر . بالإضافة إلى خفة وزنه وسهولة استخدامه 

-أجهزة العين الخارقة: 

تعمل الأجهزة بمستويات ذات إشارات إلكترونية عالية ودقيقة تترجم إلى مؤشرات للفيديو والتي من خلالها تظهر على الشاشة المصغرة المتلفزة كل المستويات للأهداف الدفينة وتؤكد على رصد الأماكن الذهبية بدقة. 
تستطيع العين الخارقة أن تقدم حساسية وإمكانية ذات قيمة جيدة في الاكتشاف ولمسافات وأعماق لايستهان بها بواسطة توظيف المسار الغير تقليدي إلى نقل إشعاع الأشعة تحت الحمراء والأشعة الليزرية إلى طاقة إلكترونية، والتي بدورها تعطي الأداء المساري الرائع والممتاز الذي يعد من أفضل الأنظمة

-شركه عالم الاستكشاف -الكويت
الان اذا كنت ترغب بالكشف عن الذهب و البحث عن الدفائن القديمه تحت الارض فانك تحتاج بشكل اساسي الى الجهاز المناسب يمكنك الان من اخلال امتلاكك لاحد اجهزتنا المتطوره ان تجد الذهب والدفائن وتصل الى العمق الذي ترغب به وتميز بين المعادن المختلفه وكشف الكهوف والغرف والسراديب تحت الارض بكل سهوله ويسر
جهاز easy detection 2 

- جهاز طبقي تصويري

-وهناك كتاب اسمه: كتاب أماكن الدفين ويوجد به مواقع رومانية وتركية ويهودية
وحلها فيها شرك بالله والعياذ بالله


----------



## seya (13 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك عزيزى على هذا الموضوع المهم واشير بأن هناك بعض الاحتيال والنصب فى بيع بعض الاجهزة الوهميةوفى اماكن معينة من البلاد العربية وللان لم اجد مصداقية فى هذه الاجهزة


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جميع الاجهزة غير فعالة وكلها تجارية ولو انها فعالة كان المصمم اخرج الكنوز له


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اصلن لو في كنوز كان الدول اخرجة هذه الكنوز فهيا اقدر على ذلك وشكراً


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## محمد معن (4 يناير 2010)

لكن فى دوائر نقدر نعملها وتكون بسيطه


----------



## البيان879 (20 أبريل 2010)

موجودة


----------



## البيان879 (20 أبريل 2010)

أرجو من الاصدقاء تزويدي بكتاب الكتروني يخص الموضوع
شاكرين


----------



## kalifa0000 (29 مايو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## nour51000 (9 يوليو 2010)

كفاكم كذب


----------



## tinza (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات بارك الله فيك


----------



## مفتاح التشغيل (19 يوليو 2010)

الكنز الحقيقي هو العلم


----------



## ابوالملك (20 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا يوجد كاميرا تكشف الذهب مع رجل اعرفه ولاكن مش قابل يحكي عن مبداء تصنيعها


----------



## qudamaa (28 يوليو 2010)

اتقي الله اخي 

هذه الاجهزة هي اجهزة مجرد ديكور 
تصنع في اكبر شركات النصب و اذا لم تصدق ابحث عنها في قوقل و ستجد المنتديات تتكلم عن نصبها
على الناس 

لا تستفيد منها ابدا

هناك تجمع لهواة البحث عن الذهب و الكنوز 

يختص تجمعهم في امور الكنوز واجهزة الكشف عن المعادن تستطيع تصل لجهاز فعال 100% و اصلي من الشركة المصنعه الهدف لديهم هو ارشاد الهواة و عشاق البحث عن الكنوز ما يسميهم البعض صائدي الكنوز لطرق التي يعثر على الذهب فيها 

 و تجارب الاعضاء في شبكة و منتديات قدماء 






 لجميع أجهزة الكشف عن الذهب و الكنوز

تجعل اختيارك للجهاز موفق بأذن الله​


----------



## فادي الخير (27 أغسطس 2011)

البلاد العربية كانت على مدى العصور مسرحاً للحضارة ومنذ القدم تركت الحضارات المتتالية آثارها على هذه الأرض وعندما حكمت الدولة العثمانية للبلاد قامت بجمع الكثير من كنوز الحضارات السابقة لها وقامت بنقل الكثير منها إلى تركيا وعند مغادرتها أمام جحافل القوات الغربية المدعومة بقوات عربية قام جنودها بدفن الكنوز التي لم يستطيعو إخراجها على أمل العودة مستقبلاً لأخذها وأول من عثر عليها كانت الدول الغربية التي حلت محل الدولة العثمانية فرنسا و بريطانيا والباقي من هذه الكنوز قليل جداً مقارنة مع ما سرقته الدول المذكورة لذلك أرجو التنبه إلى ضرورة العثور على ماتبقى منها وهي ملكية عامة لكل الشعب لكونها تمثل تراثاً تاريخياً لهذه المنطقة فقيمتها التاريخية أكبر بكثير من قيمتها كمعادن ومن يعثر عليها عليه إبلاغ السلطات المختصة


----------



## du6r (22 يناير 2012)

ابوالملك قال:


> مرحبا يوجد كاميرا تكشف الذهب مع رجل اعرفه ولاكن مش قابل يحكي عن مبداء تصنيعها



سلملي عليه اخي الفاضل واحكيله خلص طلع الصبح بكفي احلام :1:


----------

